# Browser-Hack Opera



## elPlantador (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

weiß jemand wie ich nen Browserhack nur für Opera vornehmen kann ohne dass ich gleich ein neues stylesheet einbinden muss?

Ich brauch schlichtweg für ein Element die Eigenschaft 

```
margin-top: 10px;
```
und diese 10px sollen eben nur von Opera interpretiert werden. 

Weiß da jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cyberian90 (17. Januar 2013)

Hierfür wurde in Opera ab Version 9.5 die Pseudoklasse -o-prefocus geschaffen. Du kannst dein Element folgender Maßen nur für Opera ansprechen in css:


```
*:-o-prefocus, #meinElement {
     /* Style nur für Opera gültig */
     margin: 10px;
}

#meinElement {
     /* Style für alle gültig */
     border: 1px solid #000;
}
```

Die Pseudoklasse wird einfach für den entsprechenden Selektor gestellt und mit einem Kommata abgetrennt.


----------



## Vvendetta (30. Januar 2013)

Für solche Fälle gibt es die Browserweiche. Du weißt jedem bzw in deinem Fall nur dem Opera seperate CSS Eigenschaften zu. 
Hier wird es schön erklärt
http://www.collis.de/tipps-tricks/css-browserweiche/


----------



## hela (30. Januar 2013)

Vvendetta hat gesagt.:


> ... Hier wird es schön erklärt
> http://www.collis.de/tipps-tricks/css-browserweiche/


Hallo Vvendetta,
im verlinkten Artikel kommt das Suchwort "Opera" nicht vor.


----------



## Vvendetta (30. Januar 2013)

Oh Sry...
Ich sehe gerade, dass die Browserweiche, die auf der von mir genannten Seite bei Opera nicht funtkioniert. Ich habe aber eine andere Lösung gefunden.

Siehe unten:



```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<title>Operaweiche</title>
<style type="text/css">
p {
    background: green;
    }

x:-o-prefocus, p {
    background: red;
    }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<p>Dieser Text ist nur in Opera rot!</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Das sollte funktionieren


----------

